# Cereal boxes and sugary too



## Victor (Aug 16, 2020)

Are you annoyed with very tall cereal boxes? They won't fit in my kitchen! I don't like the packaging art either. And try to find a
few that are not for kids, loaded with sugar or fruit.   Where's the adult section?
I try to keep my carbos low. And I don't want "candy" for breakfast.
I always know when the company will discontinue or not stock a particular product. Because that's my favorite.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

Try plain cheerios and/or plain cornflakes. I have a lower, narrow cupboard where I stack my cereal boxes.
I could care less about the art on the box. It's what's inside that counts!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 16, 2020)

Victor said:


> Are you annoyed with very tall cereal boxes? They won't fit in my kitchen! I don't like the packaging art either. And try to find a
> few that are not for kids, loaded with sugar or fruit.   Where's the adult section?
> I try to keep my carbos low. And I don't want "candy" for breakfast.
> I always know when the company will discontinue or not stock a particular product. Because that's my favorite.


We don't eat boxed breakfast cereal at all, but funny story, I splurged on a box of breakfast cereal a number of years ago... I seem to remember it was Cap'N Crunch. I bought it for more of a snack than anything, anyhow, one serving a-piece (dear husband and I), and the leftover went in the garbage.

We both got tummy aches after. Poison, literally poison.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 16, 2020)

I've been eating this puffed wheat no box, no sugar, no worries.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 16, 2020)

There's always steel-cut rolled oats that you could cook and keep in the fridge. It makes a few servings.


----------



## win231 (Aug 16, 2020)

Cereal is a highly-processed food.  Unsweetened cereal (like cornflakes) has 24 gms sugar per cup.  And who eats only a cup?  When I use to eat cereal, I had a bowl - more like 3 cups, which is 72 gms sugar.  And, I'd also make sure there was milk left in the bowl.  I couldn't just leave the bowl with only milk in it, so I had to add more cereal.
My favorite cereal was "Life."  I liked it (just like Mikey).  33 gms sugar/cup.  I could easily snack on half a box.


----------



## fmdog44 (Aug 16, 2020)

I always toss the box. Why keep it until it is empty?


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2020)

We mainly eat fresh fruit and yogurt in the warmer months , in winter we have freshly cooked rolled oats .
I don’t mind weet bix once in a while they are pretty low in sugar and if you want to add sweetness you are in control of what you are eating by adding what you want to like fresh or home cooked fruit ( I grow / preserve / cook / freeze all out fruit we eat ) with the exception of bananas / mangos that way WE ARE in control of what sugar we eat .
I say this because I was told I had diabetes  In 2008  I changed my diet ( mainly cutting carbs)
lost heaps of weight,  and most of all beat diabetes ..


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> Try plain cheerios and/or plain cornflakes. I have a lower, narrow cupboard where I stack my cereal boxes.
> I could care less about the art on the box. It's what's inside that counts!


I like Cheerios.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2020)

Weet Bix


----------



## PopsnTuff (Aug 16, 2020)

My tall boxes go on top of the fridge @Victor, until the day comes where I can't reach them cuz I've shrunk another inch or two, lol....


----------



## MarciKS (Aug 16, 2020)

PopsnTuff said:


> My tall boxes go on top of the fridge @Victor, until the day comes where I can't reach them and I've shrunk another inch or two, lol....


Same here


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2020)

Pinky said:


> There's always steel-cut rolled oats that you could cook and keep in the fridge. It makes a few servings.


There nothing quite like large steel cut oats simmered in apple juice , chunks of apples, raisins and a pinch of cinnamon in a slow cooker. Yummm. 
I like gf Cheerios too with coconut milk.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 16, 2020)

Now your making my mouth water @Keesha that sounds nice oats in apple juice/ apples  ..sugar free ..I have 2 smallish Apple trees I love  fresh stewed apples, I have rhubarb growing I add to the apples for stewing as well I rarely add sugar to any cooked fruit


----------



## Keesha (Aug 16, 2020)

Kadee46 said:


> Now your making my mouth water @Keesha that sounds nice oats in apple juice/ apples  ..sugar free ..I have 2 smallish Apple trees I love  fresh stewed apples, I have rhubarb growing I add to the apples for stewing as well I rarely add sugar to any cooked fruit


You’ve got to try it. You’ll love it. It’s all naturally sweetened and slowly cooked to perfection. We have apples trees too. We used to have rhubarb but I mowed it down too many times that it never grew back. My husbands not very impressed but yes... rhubarb would be really nice in there too or cranberries. I prefer all natural and sugar free. There’s nothing like naturally sweetened. Then again I like candy apples  @ Christmas


----------



## Victor (Aug 19, 2020)

I bought puffed wheat and oat granola at a health store. Until I find anything better.  I prefer wheat flakes like raisin bran without raisins or the overpriced Wheaties. With famous athletes on box. I have tried dozens of brands


----------



## Don M. (Aug 19, 2020)

I like Raisin Bran for breakfast, every couple of days, especially the "extra raisin" brands.  I used to buy Kelloggs, but 3 or 4 years ago, our local grocery store started selling the same stuff under a "Best Choice" brand name, and its the same, at a better price...so I stick with that.


----------



## gennie (Aug 19, 2020)

Too tall boxes - I seal inside package with a clip and turn box on it's side.   I have deep pantry shelves.


----------



## Pinky (Aug 19, 2020)

gennie said:


> Too tall boxes - I seal inside package with a clip and turn box on it's side.   I have deep pantry shelves.


I do this as well. That way I can stack 2 or 3 boxes.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Aug 19, 2020)

I keep a few of these retro chip clips on hand to seal bags of cereal, chips, etc...


----------



## hollydolly (Aug 19, 2020)

I dispense mine into a shorter container which fits better into my very shallow  but deep  cupboards.. The inside package is much smaller than the cardboard box 






...when lacking space in cupboards for dried items, you may want to consider something like this...


----------



## JaniceM (Aug 19, 2020)

I don't like the large boxes because I can't eat an entire box before the cereal starts to become stale.

sorry double-posted


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> Then again I like candy apples  @ Christmas


As you know, my friend, my philosophy is that all food bets are off at Christmastime!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> As you know, my friend, my philosophy is that all food bets are off at Christmastime!


And a reason why we get along so well. 
Cheers to candy apples at Christmas


----------



## StarSong (Aug 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> And a reason why we get along so well.
> Cheers to candy apples at Christmas


And cookies and pizza!!!!


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

StarSong said:


> And cookies and pizza!!!!


You bet.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Aug 19, 2020)

Keesha said:


> You bet. ❤


That will be enough of that, Keesha! LOL!

My butt and hips have a way of expanding all on their own without the help of looking at food related images like that!


----------



## Aneeda72 (Aug 19, 2020)

Pinky said:


> There's always steel-cut rolled oats that you could cook and keep in the fridge. It makes a few servings.


I get the instant steel cut oats, takes 2 minutes to cook, and I put coffee creamer in them.  Yummy


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Bea said:


> I keep a few of these retro chip clips on hand to seal bags of cereal, chips, etc...


Me Too!


----------



## asp3 (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> We don't eat boxed breakfast cereal at all, but funny story, I splurged on a box of breakfast cereal a number of years ago... I seem to remember it was Cap'N Crunch. I bought it for more of a snack than anything, anyhow, one serving a-piece (dear husband and I), and the leftover went in the garbage.
> 
> We both got tummy aches after. Poison, literally poison.



I've met the guy who invented Cap'N Crunch and the machinery and process for making it.  He is/was an amazing guy.  He invented a number of other things, took his money and built a winery in the El Dorado County in the Sierra foothills.  He's made some wonderful wines and has a rather cool winery.  It's been years since we've been there, but I used to see him at wine events quite often.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> That will be enough of that, Keesha! LOL!
> 
> My butt and hips have a way of expanding all on their own without the help of looking at food related images like that!


Ok! Ok! If you can’t handle it, we can go back to old fashion cooked oats that are good for us
What was the topic again.


----------



## Keesha (Aug 19, 2020)

asp3 said:


> I've met the guy who invented Cap'N Crunch and the machinery and process for making it.  He is/was an amazing guy.  He invented a number of other things, took his money and built a winery in the El Dorado County in the Sierra foothills.  He's made some wonderful wines and has a rather cool winery.  It's been years since we've been there, but I used to see him at wine events quite often.


Haha! Captain Crunch. The first time we were introduced to Captain Crunch was when we got invited up to a cottage  on the river , when we were small . The lady bought us captain crunch to eat for breakfast and we didn’t want to go home so she made up these really horrid names like Henrietta hoping that we’d be put off but we were staying.


----------



## Kadee (Aug 19, 2020)

I like there’s pegs for sealing anything in the pantry or freezer they have a wide grip,about the size of. 10cent  coin , and they are made in Australia  ( Heg’s Pegs )

Now what was the topic ??? . I’ll be getting sent to naughty corner real soon


----------



## debodun (Aug 21, 2020)

I've lost my taste for overly sweet cereals. I think Cinnamon Toast Crunch was one of the worst I ever had in terms of sweetness. It was like eating spoonful after spoonful of straight sugar. Storage of boxes is not an issue with me. I don't put the boxes in a kitchen cabinet. I keep them handy in my computer room in case I have the urge for a snack. Sometimes I mix equal parts of Cheerios and Rice Krispies (or their generic equivalent) and toss in a handful of peanuts.


----------

